

New York Attorney General Sues Tagged.com for deceptively mining email contacts - monkeybusiness
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/07/09/new-york-attorney-general-sues-taggedcom/?src=twr

======
jakewolf
About time! I hope any import email contact tool is forced to have nothing
preselected.

